# David Maxim Micic



## DLG (May 13, 2011)

Free download, great stuff. 

David Maxim Micic: &#039;Bilo&#039; EP released, available for free download | got-djent.com


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2011)

Big fan of David's stuff and I've been looking forward to this for a while.

Everyone should do themselves a favor and get in on this.


----------



## Erodrim (May 13, 2011)

Plus it's just awesome

Part IV is so good


----------



## Prydogga (May 14, 2011)

I was just about to post a thread on this. 

I am about half way through the EP right now. I can safely say this reinvigorates djent for me. I now *know *that it has a strong future. 

This is so tasteful it should be played at upper class furniture stores, but I mean that in a REALLY good way. God damn it I love this. Makes me feel ambitious to create music I can enjoy as much as this. 

I can't wait until he has a large enough fan base to start doing physically available albums.


----------



## prh (May 14, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> God damn it I love this. Makes me feel ambitious to create music I can enjoy as much as this.



YES exactly this! its so inspiring, and just a brilliantly written and diverse EP


----------



## DLG (May 14, 2011)

he's the pride of Belgrade right now, the whole city is proud. Kid's a great player, no doubt, looking forward to seeing him develop as a player in the years to come.


----------



## Marko (May 14, 2011)

DLG said:


> he's the pride of Belgrade right now, the whole city is proud.





Then I'll have to give it a listen!


----------



## DLG (May 14, 2011)

haha


----------



## exxecutor (May 16, 2011)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## KoenDercksen (May 16, 2011)

this shit
is fucking amazing

I LOVE IT


----------



## DLG (May 21, 2011)

some clips of his band Destiny Potato. 

sounds like djent evanescence 

http://soundcloud.com/davidmaximmicic/dp-demo-preview-sa-sliku


----------



## rchrd_le (Jun 8, 2011)

So David is a Djent artist that is in a band called Destiny Potato. He just recently release an EP called BILO. 

He plays a six string in a really weird tuning. Ab Eb Ab Eb Ab Bb. It makes it so the scale goes straight up and down the strings instead of having to move your hand around. I tried on my 6 string and it works!

Anyone know how to convert this tuning to a seven string tuning? It might be really simple, but I'm self taught so I don't really no the notes. Also, does anyone have tabs? hahaha!


----------



## KoenDercksen (Jun 8, 2011)

Sevenstring tuning you might do just like that, Ab-Eb-Ab-Eb-Ab-Bb-Eb.

You'll have to tune your D string 1 half tone up, as you see, and your G string as well. Hope that helps! I have been trying to transcibe some solo stuff by this man... I absolutely love his work. I'm working in standard tuning though...

I almost have that little fusion run in part II down. It's at like 4.10 if I remember right!


----------



## iddqd (Jun 8, 2011)

There are some tab-snippets at guitarmessanger.com:
Guitar Messenger &#8211; Extended Range Composition


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 8, 2011)

He's an awesome player, love his stuff. I can't wait till Potato drops!!!


----------



## rlott1 (Jun 8, 2011)

This is one of the best, freshest things I've heard in a long time. Everyone needs to hear this


----------



## celticelk (Jun 8, 2011)

KoenDercksen said:


> Sevenstring tuning you might do just like that, Ab-Eb-Ab-Eb-Ab-Bb-Eb.
> 
> You'll have to tune your D string 1 half tone up, as you see, and your G string as well.


 
Or you could take it down a half-step and add the top note: GDGDGAD. From that perspective, it's in the DADGAD family, with an extra low G. You'd need a pretty beefy 7th string, but the others should be easily covered with a standard set of 10s or 11s (on a 25.5" scale, anyway).


----------



## rchrd_le (Jun 9, 2011)

KoenDercksen said:


> Sevenstring tuning you might do just like that, Ab-Eb-Ab-Eb-Ab-Bb-Eb.
> 
> You'll have to tune your D string 1 half tone up, as you see, and your G string as well. Hope that helps! I have been trying to transcibe some solo stuff by this man... I absolutely love his work. I'm working in standard tuning though...
> 
> I almost have that little fusion run in part II down. It's at like 4.10 if I remember right!


 Haha I actually just tried that today! And it does work, I just wasn't sure if that would be the correct tuning for the high e on my 7. Thanks man. I've been playing for years and still don't know this stuff! String guage suggestions? I have .11's in right now.


----------



## iamrichlol (Jun 9, 2011)

As I've just sold my seven string and am getting my Daemoness 6 string on monday, I'm gonna retune my PRS for some of this shit!


----------



## concertjunkie (Jun 9, 2011)

I ran into his stuff a few days ago since got-djent posted something on his band Destiny Potato (proprs for the interesting name) but as it has been said, this is pretty fresh and inspiring!


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 10, 2011)

When I saw his first article I tried this tuning out-----Ab-Eb-Ab-Eb-Ab-Bb-Eb----I love how simplistic it makes it to form little licks and runs. However, I sucks cause I can't play any of my other jams on it lol...


----------



## davidmaximmicic (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey people!!
David is here!! \m/

here's the seven string tuning idea 
-Eb Ab Eb Ab Eb Ab Bb- ... The lowest string is Eb... which will give you the 8 string kind of sound...
I'm gonna do that on my future 7 string guitar for sure \m/

thanks for the thread btw!! 
glad you enjoy my work! \m/
d..


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 11, 2011)

Oohhh! This is quite cool! I will have to give these guys some more attention. Ya gotta love a band that calls itself Destiny Potato - nice and tongue in cheek. It shows they don't take themselves to seriously!


----------



## rchrd_le (Jun 11, 2011)

Reason why I posted man! You NEED to get famous!!


----------



## rchrd_le (Jun 14, 2011)

How in the world would you tune 4 stringed bass?


----------



## davidmaximmicic (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey everyone!
I just posted a new video of me playing an amazingly beautiful instrument called Saz... 

This instrument actually has 7 strings, so I thought it might be cool to post it at sevenstring.org... and if you know any other exotic instruments that have 7 strings, name it..

Anyway, I hope you'll enjoy... and don't forget to check my band Destiny Potato 

cheers
d..

David Maxim Micic - Saz - YouTube


----------



## Infamous Impact (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty cool!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pero (Aug 19, 2011)

that sounds great 
that`s a very cool instrument


----------



## Anaerob (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice man, didn't know you hung out here. I listen to Bilo regularly, great stuff.
Really like the sound from the Saz, and the mix in general. Would an mp3 download be too much to ask for?


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 19, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOW.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 19, 2011)

I thought that was tremendously cool, and I feel that "Destiny Potato" deserves to be legendary 

Actually after checking out the music I freakin' LOVED it and there's some great playing all round!

I'll share a video even if you're too modest to do so:


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 20, 2011)

David, your playing and music is absolutely fabualstic! Great stuff !!!!


----------



## iamrichlol (Aug 21, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> I thought that was tremendously cool, and I feel that "Destiny Potato" deserves to be legendary
> 
> Actually after checking out the music I freakin' LOVED it and there's some great playing all round!
> 
> I'll share a video even if you're too modest to do so:




That freaking solo gets me every time. I know that once Destiny Potato release something, they will become part of my top 5 artists.


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2012)

Since the teaser for Bilo 2.0 came out last week:


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 13, 2012)

Randy said:


> Since the teaser for Bilo 2.0 came out last week:






*hopes Zytecki will play on it*


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2012)

Dude, that solo on the first Bilo album still repeats in my head constantly. Like, I lose sleep thinking about it.


----------



## tbb529 (Feb 13, 2012)

That creepy thing in the beginning looks like Slenderman... 

 Can't wait, the first Bilo is awesome!


----------



## getzman (Mar 11, 2012)

Jakub Zytecki solo on David Maxim Micic&#39;s "Bilo" part I - YouTube


This is ridiculous. Though i discovered these guys a month ago. i cant stop listening to this.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so god damn keen for Bilo 2. and anything the man touches, he has soul oozing out of his fingers.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah 'Bilo' was great! One of my top free downloads of 2011!


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 15, 2012)

this kid is so damn talented. Everytime I watch the teasers or listen to the first EP, it makes me want to improve so much. I cannot wait to here Bilo 2.0.


----------

